# Yakker Safety - WINTER KAYAKING



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

For those in NSW be aware there are new PFD rules about to come in. (1st November)
http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/wh/lifej ... _faqs.html

Specific rules applying to kayaks include 
must wear PFD if more than 100m from shore on enclosed waters, all the time on ocean waters
Alpine lakes must wear PFD2 or better at all times ( If wearing waders or similar must wear PFD1 )

For NSW people, it would be worth looking through these changes, assessing your risk and determining if you will start complying earlier than the implementation date.

Also worth noting in the link in the research behind the changes - that 10% of people who drowned in NSW were wearing a PFD, so wearing a PFD is certainly is not a guarantee you will survive, just that you have a much better chance of doing so.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Winter kayaking?

There is a temptation to forget the stuff we do without hesitation in Summer. Sun block out, hydration levels, hat etc. And deep water re-entry. But it's still important.

The pfd does add some warmth, but you still need to sort out your clothing. In summer I use a Berkley fishing shirt and wear shorts, but not in winter. There are many threads on winter warmers, but I use sharkskin trousers, full length rashie, short sleave sharkskin top, neoprene diving booties. I always have a spray jacket and fleece stuffed in the hull. Spray jacket is put on at any sign of rain. I'm not worried about being wet, but wind, wet and winter can be an ugly mix.

There's a lot more dark hours in winter. I make sure I have anchor light and torch with me, just in case. And if you are fishing gentlemans hours, plan your return early enough to avoid the dark.

I tend to do shorter trips in winter, over time this means I am less paddle fit - and this needs to be entered into my trip planning. Anything that relies on covering distance either waits for Summer, or goes with a build up programme.


----------



## AlbyMc (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Leftieant for posting such an important point,and Feral for that link, good info for all kayakers',  and doubly so for beginners like me. ;-) 
Alby.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Excellent point dru, a lot of stuff you wouldn't usually consider. I think people can easily get complacent in warmer areas like Queensland but it's important to remember that even in water that doesn't feel that cold, hypothermia can set in very quickly due to how quickly the human body loses heat to water.


----------



## rustycantfish (Feb 12, 2010)

It's so hard to get out on the water when it's warm inside, so you do need to make it worthwhile & comfy. Out on the kayak in winter is really not too different to down at the snow, you have to dress warm, and stay warm or it's just a complete pain in the arse. And makes the whole ttrip feel like a waste of time. 
I had my fist wintry trip out the other day, with 1mm neoprene pants, a beanie and a rashie with a cycling jacket stowed just in case, oh and the neoprene booties. About 15c on land, so not too bad, but with the wind and spray it could have been uncomfortable. I suppose you might look a bit of a prat, but I was warm. In fact I waited until I had the good gear before gooing out.

Also, there is an inherent safety risk with hypothermia...when you've started shivering it's probably too late. the colder you get, the less clearly you think, and the more dangerous it bceomes.

So anyway, now I've got the kit, I feel better about the winter trips...if I can only get going!!
Cheers...


----------



## JudgieSA (Dec 16, 2009)

rustycantfish said:


> It's so hard to get out on the water when it's warm inside, so you do need to make it worthwhile & comfy. Out on the kayak in winter is really not too different to down at the snow, you have to dress warm, and stay warm or it's just a complete pain in the arse. And makes the whole ttrip feel like a waste of time.
> I had my fist wintry trip out the other day, with 1mm neoprene pants, a beanie and a rashie with a cycling jacket stowed just in case, oh and the neoprene booties. About 15c on land, so not too bad, but with the wind and spray it could have been uncomfortable. I suppose you might look a bit of a prat, but I was warm. In fact I waited until I had the good gear before gooing out.
> 
> Also, there is an inherent safety risk with hypothermia...when you've started shivering it's probably too late. the colder you get, the less clearly you think, and the more dangerous it bceomes.
> ...


I second this. If you're in SA, hit the Dive Shack at Port Noarlunga for their "Shark Skin" exposure gear. I've only got the neoprene socks at present, but the whole range was designed to not only keep you warm while saturated, but it's also 100% wind proof (read ZERO windchill). Best part is you can wear it under a wetsuit if it's really that cold EDIT: or you just don't want to risk hypothermia and drowning. Somewhat expensive but not really since you may only need one pare, and it's your safety your looking out for. Anyone else have experience with "SharkSkin" gear?

Edit:

Synthetic thermal pants, shorts and/or shirts are also good if you don't want to fool around with a wetsuit.

Whatever you wear, it must keep you WARM while you're WET.


----------

